# New SNAP test for Lepto



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Here's the link. 10 minutes is all it takes. Idexx Launches 10-Minute Test for Lepto


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

well that's some good news!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

That is Awesome!


----------

